
San Francisco Files Lawsuit Against Sinking Millennium Tower - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/04/us/san-francisco-files-lawsuit-against-sinking-millennium-tower.html
======
davidf18
Other nearby buildings drove pilings to bedrock. Millennium Tower did not. The
City of San Francisco would have had to approve of the construction and should
have insisted that pilings be driven to bedrock.

It shows that people cannot trust builders or city engineering departments.
The lesson is that if buying a newly constructed place, you should probably
hire your own engineers to evaluate.

